# smackdown spoilers 7/2/2012



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They should have just re-debuted Brodus after Wrestlemania since they pretty much relegated him to dark matches again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Brodus finisher is actually called _What The Funk_. Just saying.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Brodus finisher is actually called _What The Funk_. Just saying.


just copying from the site bud, Im in sunny scotland not Oklahoma haha


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> just copying from the site bud, Im in sunny scotland not Oklahoma haha


ahh fellow insomniac i guess?!? Do you reckon we may see Hawkins and Reks on the main show as a legit force in the tag team division? Mind you, Primo and Epico arent even on the main show atm so perhaps not very likely!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Since when is Tyson Kidd face?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Since when is Tyson Kidd face?


They randomly turned him face on Superstars without any explanation.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> ahh fellow insomniac i guess?!? Do you reckon we may see Hawkins and Reks on the main show as a legit force in the tag team division? Mind you, Primo and Epico arent even on the main show atm so perhaps not very likely!!


Been on nightshifts the last few days, stil in the patern. It seems they wil be on the shows soon or be let go. How long can you keep them on superstars it's ridiculous. They're not even jobbers on the main show that's what frustrates me, they often have mid carders losing to put people over, why not use the folks from superstars, nxt etc


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Since when is Tyson Kidd face?


Since when NXT needed another face. But last week, Kidd worked as a heel. So I think he's in the Primo spot of being whatever they need this week.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match.
_


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Been on nightshifts the last few days, stil in the patern. It seems they wil be on the shows soon or be let go. How long can you keep them on superstars it's ridiculous. They're not even jobbers on the main show that's what frustrates me, they often have mid carders losing to put people over, why not use the folks from superstars, nxt etc


argh know the feeling about nights, did them for ages and havent slept properly since!! And yeah i totally agree, when you see how thin the roster is it makes you wonder why people like these 2, and actually Heath Slater, cant get a match!!

BTW talking of non appearances, i see Drew wont be on the show tonight as hes in Abu Dhabi with the Raw lot! talk about a discontinued storyline with him!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh well it had to end someday.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match.
> _


Well i can have one guess about how this match will finish then!! do i get cookies if im right?


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Orton will bury Bryan now


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Where are you getting sources from


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

will the bryan fans chill out. It will probably end in a DQ. match should be good


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

We all get rkoed outta nowhere sooner or later.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Oh well it had to end someday.


troll successful


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

A reaction in a match featuring Curt Hawkins getting a win? Hell yeah! I want to see him on a main show so badly.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

Carcass said:


> *_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match.
> _


Oh Fuck, he is losing the title tonight, isn't he?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Orton/Sheamus at Mania, anyone?

Or a three way, I suppose.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass be trollin'


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyson Kidd won a match?

Impossible. I refuse to believe it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Tyson Kidd won a match?
> 
> Impossible. I refuse to believe it.


Heath Slater won too. The worlds gone mad!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Carcass be trollin'


i did wonder, though nothing would surprise me these days, and Orton winning the title before EC would not be that much of a surprise though it be a pathetic decision!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Carcass said:


> *_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match._


YES! YES! YES! YES! :troll


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> ahh fellow insomniac i guess?!? Do you reckon we may see Hawkins and Reks on the main show as a legit force in the tag team division? Mind you, Primo and Epico arent even on the main show atm so perhaps not very likely!!


Reks/Hawkins are a great tag team. They just need to be pushed.


----------



## Chajukin (Oct 27, 2010)

Where are we getting sources? Ringside news says this:

* SmackDown opens up with a segment between Sheamus and Wade Barrett. They are interrupted by Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> Smackdown opens with Sheamus and Wade Barrett doing a promo. Cody Rhodes interrupted...
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0207/549465/wwe-smackdown-results/#ixzz1lktkeFJL


Wrestlinginc.com


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

They should do one of those troll polls again, "who should Bryan defend the World Title against tonight? Trent Barretta?..... Tyson Kidd?.... or *THE VIPER.. THE LEGEND KILLER.. THE APEX PREDETOR...THE BABY OIL BOY HIMSELF.... RANDYYYYYYY ORRRRRTTOOOOON!*"


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

SmackDown opens up with a segment between Sheamus and Wade Barrett. They are interrupted by Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Carcass said:


> *_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match.
> _


Bullshit as always.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Two heels? Check. Already have at least one face? Check. 

Wait for it...


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

So whose report is BS?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Two heels? Check. Already have at least one face? Check.
> 
> Wait for it...


Great Khali?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Two heels? Check. Already have at least one face? Check.
> 
> Wait for it...


Barrett and Rhodes vs. Sheamus and Orton in a *TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA'S*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Barrett and Rhodes vs. Sheamus and * hornswoggle *in a *TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA'S*


Fixed


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Fixed


Of course, Orton's facing Bryan

Swoggle would probably pin them both stacked on top of each other, I don't think he's ever lost a match.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Smackdown opens with Sheamus and Wade Barrett doing a promo. Cody Rhodes interrupted, followed by The Big Show. Show and Sheamus cleared the ring of Barrett and Rhodes.

The Great Khali defeated Jinder Mahal with a chokeslam.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So it was Show then, I am still waiting for the inevitable tag team match later on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay!!! Barrett and Rhodes look like bitches again!

I smell a tag team match, playa's. Show and Sheamus to win *OBVIOUSLY*.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

someone please get Khali off my TV


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Teddy Long is backstage talking about Mark Henry being suspended. Daniel Bryan comes in and talks about being a vegan.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Indian beat the Canindian. Haha.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan needs to quit it with all the Vegan talk. It's just a copy of the straight edge gimmick.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Beth Phoenix defeated Alicia Fox with the Glamslam.Phoenix tries to attack Fox after the match, but Tamina came in and made the save and stares Phoenix down


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Mark Henry needs to eat Teddy Long, and Bryan needs to eat some meat.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Show and Sheamus cleared the ring of Barrett and Rhodes.


It's only a matter of time now, playas...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Hunico defeated "The Funkasaurus" Brodus Clay. Hunico won with a powerbomb. Clay flipped out after the match


WOW!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

At least were getting a Beth vs Tamina match at Ec


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> WOW!


Who did Clay piss off backstage?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus Clay getting de-pushed.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Hunico>>>Brodus Clay


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Somebody called his momma I guess


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carcass said:


> *_Smackdown starts of with Daniel Bryan cutting a promo on Randy. Teddy's music hits and he comes out declaring tonight's match will be a world title match.
> _


Are you serious bro?

I don't know if this is true or not, but if Orton wins, I'm going to laugh so FUCKING loud.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Come on! I said he won with a powerbomb, how could you fall for it!?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


>


Carcass is that you?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Man I just realized how Orton vs Bryan's gonna end. The rest of the EC guys are gonna interfere and DB's gonna leave while everyone's brawling with each other. BORING.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Man I just realized how Orton vs Bryan's gonna end. The rest of the EC guys are gonna interfere and DB's gonna leave while everyone's brawling with each other. BORING.


somebody predicted that last week


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett defeated Big Show and Sheamus. Rhodes pinned Show after an F-5 off the top rope.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Backstage segment with Natalya and Tyson Kidd. Kidd farts and Hornswoggle comes in and thinks it was Natalya.

Big Show and Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes is up next.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett defeated Big Show and Sheamus. Rhodes pinned Show after an F-5 off the top rope.


How can Rhodes carry Big Show like that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett defeated Big Show and Sheamus. Rhodes pinned Show after an F-5 off the top rope.


You know we've GOT a troll smiley now. Just saying. :troll


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol Vince loves humiliating the guys who trained in the Dungeon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SandyRavage said:


> Backstage segment with Natalya and Tyson Kidd. Kidd farts and Hornswoggle comes in and thinks it was Natalya.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

What the heck...now Tyson Kidd farts as well.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> How can Rhodes carry Big Show like that


He fights bears in his spare time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So is the farting thing a virus hitting the Smackdown locker room?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Will someone post the real spoilers? I'm getting sick and tired of this shit.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> What the heck...now Tyson Kidd farts as well.


Beans beans, good for the Harts. The more they eat, the more they...oh God that was corny.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> Will someone post the real spoilers? I'm getting sick and tired of this shit.


Front page is legit

:troll


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> *Backstage segment with Natalya and Tyson Kidd. Kidd farts and Hornswoggle comes in and thinks it was Natalya.*
> 
> Big Show and Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes is up next.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*lol Vince comes out and does a shooting star press on Teddy Long who farts on Daniel Bryan and wins the title GOT YOU!!!11


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

dukenukem3do said:


> At least were getting a Beth vs Tamina match at Ec


Yup. Beth will dominate the match and at the end, Tamina will do a superkick, a samoan drop, and a samoan splash and the ICW will continue to overrate her while the crowd remains dead.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

My Smackdown with Hunico powerbombing Clay and Rhodes F-5'ing Big Show sounds a hell of a lot more entertaining then the actual show.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> My Smackdown with Hunico powerbombing Clay and *Rhodes F-5'ing Big Show* sounds a hell of a lot more entertaining then the actual show.


I'd give my left testicle to see that.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Front page is legit
> 
> :troll


Fuck's sake.

What's the source on the OP's "spoilers?"


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe farting is in the Hart gene and Natalya passed it on to Kidd like a STD. I remember seeing a Bam Bam Bigelow shoot where he was saying he was wrestling Bret one time and he kept farting and it smelled really bad.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Fuck's sake.
> 
> What's the source on the OP's "spoilers?"


you're welcome you ungrateful tit


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Big Show and Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes after Sheamus planted Barrett with a Brogue kick and got the win for his team.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

SandyRavage said:


> you're welcome you ungrateful tit


Welcome to my world about a few weeks back. There's always a handful of ungrateful fucks that make you say to yourself "why do I even bother posting for everyone?".


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I feel better now. Spoilers from prowrestling dot net:

Sheamus started the show saying he will wait until after the Elimination Chamber to choose which title he will challenge for at WrestleMania 28.. Wade Barrett interrupted, then Cody Rhodes, then Big Show. Show chopped Cody, and Sheamus and Show cleared the ring. This led to a tag match being set up for later in the show.

1. The Great Khali beat Jinder Mahal. A squash. Jinder came out to a ton of heat, while Khali continued to be a fan favorite.

2. Beth Phoenix defeated Alicia Fox. Afterward, Tamina saved Fox from the Glam Slam. The Divas had a stare down and Beth exited.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Big Show and Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes after Sheamus planted Barrett with a Brogue kick and got the win for his team.


I'm *SHOCKED*.

Are you sure Rhodes didn't stack Show and Sheamus on his shoulders and do Kennedy's Green Bay Plunge off the top rope? that's what my spoilers are saying.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> I feel better now. Spoilers from prowrestling dot net:
> 
> Sheamus started the show saying he will wait until after the Elimination Chamber to choose which title he will challenge for at WrestleMania 28.. Wade Barrett interrupted, then Cody Rhodes, then Big Show. Show chopped Cody, and Sheamus and Show cleared the ring. This led to a tag match being set up for later in the show.
> 
> ...


Looks like they're behind on spoilers.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Big Show and Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes after Sheamus planted Barrett with a Brogue kick and got the win for his team.


well i never would have thought that would have happened!!!  I know they cant have him lose i guess atm, but how long is it since Sheamus has lost a match? I dont know why, but i just find him really boring on the mic and in the ring! Give me Bryan and Barrett any day


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Kelly Kelly pins Tamina clean after turning her splash finisher into an RKO.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Looks like they're behind on spoilers.


Fine by me as long as they come from a believable ... and stated ... source.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Big Show and Sheamus defeated Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes after Sheamus planted Barrett with a Brogue kick and got the win for his team.


InB4 Pyro shows up and says I told you so.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 1. The Great Khali beat Jinder Mahal. A squash.* Jinder came out to a ton of heat, while Khali continued to be a fan favorite*.
> 
> Wow:shocked::shocked:


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

so glad you feel better y2joe.....so glad


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

no video packages tonight?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

:hmm: Wonder where Aksana is this evening?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

3. Sheamus and Big Show defeated Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Big Show speared Cody and then Sheamus pinned him following a Brogue Kick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> *Kelly Kelly pins Tamina clean after turning her splash finisher into an RKO.


:shocked:


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> My Smackdown with Hunico powerbombing Clay and Rhodes F-5'ing Big Show sounds a hell of a lot more entertaining then the actual show.


Rhodes and Wade going over Sheamus is less believable then Rhodes F5ing Show.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sick of seeing Sheamus win all the time.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Sick of seeing Sheamus winning all the time.


He is the Royal Rumble winner after all


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 3. Sheamus and Big Show defeated Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Big Show speared Cody and then Sheamus pinned him following a Brogue Kick.


there's a quote button available so it means you don't need to copy what Im saying 5 pages later


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

dukenukem3do said:


> He is the Royal Rumble winner after all


He had a huge winning streak even before the Royal Rumble.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> 3. Sheamus and Big Show defeated Cody Rhodes and Wade Barrett. Big Show speared Cody and then Sheamus pinned him following a Brogue Kick.


The 3 spoiler sites I have open all say Wade took the pin. I hope Rhodes did though, at least he had a good Rumble, Barrett's looking like shit lately.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Sick of seeing Sheamus win all the time.


You are in for a disappointing 2012.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

virus21 said:


> :shocked:


I hear voices in my head. 
Half the locker room's been in my bed. 
Holla at me.
Holla at me!
I can't' wrestle worth a fuck.
So I just go for the roll-up.
Holla at me...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheamus is not getting pinned this year.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Sheamus is not getting pinned this year.


Not cleanly anyways.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

2012 Sheamus is gonna make Cena look like Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> I hear voices in my head.
> Half the locker room's been in my bed.
> Holla at me.
> Holla at me!
> ...


Just singing it in my head is just funny.:lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Randy Orton defeated Daniel Bryan via countout after Bryan was appalled when Orton decided to use profanity towards him during the match and decided to leave. He berated Orton for being "reckless" as 13 year old girlfriend AJ shouldn't be hearing such language.


....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheamus will probably even beat John Cena clean sometime this year.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

never mind, didn't read the post correctly.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

> Randy Orton defeated Daniel Bryan via countout after Bryan was appalled when Orton decided to use profanity towards him during the match and decided to leave. He berated Orton for being "reckless" as 13 year old girlfriend AJ shouldn't be hearing such language.


This concerned pussy boyfriend shit is getting ridiculous. It's not funny, interesting, or entertaining anymore, and if this what Bryan plans on doing if he makes it to Mania as world champ, then I'm ready for him to drop the strap at the Chamber.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

13 year old girlfriend?

Bryan is a pedo now?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> I hear voices in my head.
> Half the locker room's been in my bed.
> Holla at me.
> Holla at me!
> ...


Repped


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

If the Bryan-Orton thing is true, I think they've gone a little too far the other way with Bryan's character.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

it was cute the first couple of times


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, this is getting ridiculous now.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Michael Cole does an interview with AJ and asks her about her recovery after her injury at the hands of The Big Show. Daniel Bryan came out.He and AJ tried to leave, but Long told him that if he left the arena, he would lose the belt.

Ted Dibiase vs. Hunico is up next.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> Dark Match Main event: Heath Slater beat Johnny Curtis


wrestlinginc


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

ya'll trollin


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope the Bryan ending is a joke


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Ted Dibiase vs. Hunico is up next.


wrestlinginc


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*_After the Main Event where Daniel Bryan beat Orton, Teddy Long came out and announced that he was just trolling us crackers with Khali. Henry's real replacement is...Dr. Issac Yankem. This got the biggest pop of the night._


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking back I should have gone with this


> Randy Orton defeated Daniel Bryan via countout after Bryan left claiming he could smell beef on Orton's breath.


I'm done now anyway lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol everyone here has been trolled at least once.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Looking back I should have gone with this
> 
> 
> I'm done now anyway lol.


:lmao

A vegan type ending would be epic.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

lisa12000 said:


> Well i can have one guess about how this match will finish then!! do i get cookies if im right?


Is it going to end with an R...K...O...

FROM OUT OF NOWHERE BUT YOU TOTALLY EXPECTED IT FROM OUT OF NOWHERE SO HOW COULD IT BE FROM OUT OF NOWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I could see Orton hitting the RKO out of nowhere while DB has the Lebell Lock on him.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

> Michael Cole comes to the ring and he introduces AJ. Cole tells her that the entire locker room believes that Daniel Bryan set the entire thing up. World champion Daniel Bryan comes out and says he's had enough and is going to break both of Cole's arms. Cole runs away. Bryan says that he went on a nature walk Sunday while everyone else was eating meat, drinking beer and soda watching the Superbowl. He then says that due to the way AJ has been treated, he is taking her to his Prius and driving her home. Teddy Long tells Bryan he will arrange safe passage for AJ, but if Bryan walks out, he will forfeit the World title.


via PWInsider. This promo sounds hilarious.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Michael Cole comes to the ring and he introduces AJ. Cole tells her that the entire locker room believes that Daniel Bryan set the entire thing up. World champion Daniel Bryan comes out and says he's had enough and is going to break both of Cole's arms. Cole runs away. Bryan says that he went on a nature walk Sunday while everyone else was eating meat, drinking beer and soda watching the Superbowl. He then says that due to the way AJ has been treated, he is taking her to his Prius and driving her home. Teddy Long tells Bryan he will arrange safe passage for AJ, but if Bryan walks out, he will forfeit the World title.

*Ted DiBiase pinned Hunico.

These are actually real by the way.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

RichDV said:


> via PWInsider. This promo sounds hilarious.


lmao


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

RichDV said:


> via PWInsider. This promo sounds hilarious.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So close to seeing Cole in the Lebell Lock.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ted Dibiase defeated Hunico with a roll up.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Teddy Long appears backstage. He books Orton, Khali & Big Show vs. Bryan, Barrett & Rhodes for next week.

6-man tag playa!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan's character is comedy. Most nuanced heel on the roster, easily.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Smackdown opens With Sheamus coming to the ring and he cuts a promo about which title he should challenge for at Wrestlemania 28. Wade Barrett comes out and says he's going to win the Smackdown Elimination Chamber and then Sheamus will lose to him at Wrestlemania. WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes comes out and says that he's going to win and beat Sheamus at Mania. Big Show then comes out and says he will be facing Sheamus at Mania. Cody says that Snooki from the Jersey Shore has a better Wrestlemania record than Show. Show chokeslammed him.

Detailed spoilers of the opening segment.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

wade barrett lost to sheamus, ha


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

**World champion Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton. Big Show is doing commentary. Bryan tries to leave with the World title belt but Show grabs him and throws him back in. Orton nails Bryan with the RKO and covers him for the pin but in the end, it turns out Bryan was DQ'd for Show's interference. Orton and Show get into it and Show lays out Orton, who has to be helped out by the referees.*

PWInsider


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope the rest of the spoilers hurry up. I can't stay up all night for this shit.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

World champion Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton. Big Show is doing commentary. Bryan tries to leave with the World title belt but Show grabs him and throws him back in. Orton nails Bryan with the RKO and covers him for the pin but in the end, it turns out Bryan was DQ'd for Show's interference. Orton and Show get into it and Show lays out Orton, who has to be helped out by the referees. Daniel Bryan Wins By DQ for Show's interference Orton Confronts Big Show, They Wrestle Inside And Out Of The Ring Show Lays Out Randy In The Ring And Leaves To His Music. 2 Refs Come To Randy's Aid


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why are they booking Big Show as such a beast? he's a jobber to the stars ffs.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Smackdown opens With Sheamus coming to the ring and he cuts a promo about which title he should challenge for at Wrestlemania 28. Wade Barrett comes out and says he's going to win the Smackdown Elimination Chamber and then Sheamus will lose to him at Wrestlemania. WWE Intercontinental champion Cody Rhodes comes out and says that he's going to win and beat Sheamus at Mania. Big Show then comes out and says he will be facing Sheamus at Mania. Cody says that Snooki from the Jersey Shore has a better Wrestlemania record than Show. Show chokeslammed him.
> 
> Detailed spoilers of the opening segment.


Source? I need to find that site.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> **World champion Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton. Big Show is doing commentary. Bryan tries to leave with the World title belt but Show grabs him and throws him back in. Orton nails Bryan with the RKO and covers him for the pin but in the end, it turns out Bryan was DQ'd for Show's interference. Orton and Show get into it and Show lays out Orton, who has to be helped out by the referees.*
> 
> PWInsider


That sounds just...terrible. Hopefully we get a decent match before all this shit happens though.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Source? I need to find that site.


PWInsider


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> Backstage segment with Natalya and Tyson Kidd. Kidd farts and Hornswoggle comes in and thinks it was Natalya.
> 
> Big Show and Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes is up next.


What is WWE's fascination with farting? It wasn't funny with Natalya and it isn't funny with Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, looks like we might know what Orton and Big Show will be doing at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> World champion Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton. Big Show is doing commentary. Bryan tries to leave with the World title belt but Show grabs him and throws him back in. Orton nails Bryan with the RKO and covers him for the pin but in the end, it turns out Bryan was DQ'd for Show's interference. Orton and Show get into it and Show lays out Orton, who has to be helped out by the referees. *Daniel Bryan Wins* By DQ for Show's interference Orton Confronts Big Show, They Wrestle Inside And Out Of The Ring Show Lays Out Randy In The Ring And Leaves To His Music. 2 Refs Come To Randy's Aid


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Despite the Kidd segment and the lame DQ in the main event this looks like a pretty good episode. Hope they give Orton and Bryan some time.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> Well, looks like we might know what Orton and Big Show will be doing at Wrestlemania.


And what Bryan WON'T be holding, lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why are they booking Big Show as such a beast? he's a jobber to the stars ffs.


:shaq


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess they are saving Orton/bryan for a later date which is smart since its great match potential


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan is not only an evil vegan, he's evil Captain Planet. Soon he'll come out wearing nothing but a toga and convincing us that we have to save the Earth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like a decent episode, definitely tops Raw. Then again, my dogs 3 minute play fight earlier today topped Raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Show turning heel for his match with Shaq?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Show turning heel for his match with Shaq?


sounds like it


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If Big Show is in a match with Shaq at WrestleMania, he has to turn heel sometime.

But if he does, Christian has to turn face when he returns. With Big Show turning, Smackdown has Sheamus and Orton as top faces. After that, the next face after that is....The Great Khali? DiBiase? Wow, that's a drop.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

So Big Show has now buried Cody, Miz and Orton in the past two weeks.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

The lack of Arrogant playboy destresses me


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like a horrible show, I'll skip it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

No Drew McIntyre this week.

:hmm:

Maybe he really was fired...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan the Vegan Hipster. Soon he'll be billed from Portland


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> No Drew McIntyre this week.
> 
> :hmm:
> 
> Maybe he really was fired...


Hes gone to Abu Dhabi with the Raw lot


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is fat funk not getting on TV anymore? it's strange that they haven't had him on since cutting his match last week.

No Gabriel, lol at all his marks thinking he was getting an IC Title push.


----------



## Christohomer (May 12, 2010)

My question is Was Bryan vs Orton a great match like Punk vs Bryan?!!!!


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> Hes gone to Abu Dhabi with the Raw lot


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

please tell me this is not the truth !


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No Gabriel, lol at all his marks thinking he was getting an IC Title push.


He should get an IC title push and probably will since Smackdown's midcard face roster consists of DiBiase and himself.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !
> 
> please tell me this is not the truth !


Yep its the truth, he tweeted it himself earlier


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Missed it earlier in the spoilers, but with Sheamus pinning Barrett, we could be headed for a Sheamus/Barrett feud. And that will be an excellent feud.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> He should get an IC title push and probably will since Smackdown's midcard face roster consists of DiBiase and himself.


Christian or Rey or Truth will be the next IC Champ. Gabriel is nowhere near established enough to beat Rhodes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Christian or Rey or Truth will be the next IC Champ. Gabriel is nowhere near established enough to beat Rhodes.


If Christian flips face, he'll be a great choice to get into a feud with Rhodes over the IC title. Rey probably is getting close to retirement so I think they'll hesitate putting the title on him. R-Truth seems to be headed more for the US Title unless Ryder comes back soon.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is fat funk not getting on TV anymore? it's strange that they haven't had him on since cutting his match last week.
> 
> No Gabriel, lol at all his marks thinking he was getting an IC Title push.


Nah, he was busy on Superstars burying Heath Slater. (Y)


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy Orton doesn't finish the show on top? Eat my fucking hat.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> Yep its the truth, he tweeted it himself earlier


why mcintyre back to raw ?!!!!!!!

he will be buried again !

come on vince >> you are a bastard !!!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Hes gone to Abu Dhabi with the Raw lot


Forgot about that, what's that all about?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess Brodus Clay took the week off to have an orgy with his harem-I mean...dance with his Funkettes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> *Michael Cole comes to the ring and he introduces AJ. Cole tells her that the entire locker room believes that Daniel Bryan set the entire thing up. World champion Daniel Bryan comes out and says he's had enough and is going to break both of Cole's arms. Cole runs away. Bryan says that he went on a nature walk Sunday while everyone else was eating meat, drinking beer and soda watching the Superbowl. He then says that due to the way AJ has been treated, he is taking her to his Prius and driving her home. Teddy Long tells Bryan he will arrange safe passage for AJ, but if Bryan walks out, he will forfeit the World title.


source: pwinsider

lmao Bryan is awesome


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Just finished reading the detailed spoilers. I dunno. Something is completely off this week. Maybe it's the lack of Drew almost getting fired, Aksana seducing Long, Clay squashing a jobber, Henry doing his thing, or Santino being Santino (like they all took a week off). Also, there are usually 6-7 matches instead of only 5. This episode just feels alot shorter and lacking than in recent weeks. I see nothing but pointless filler this time around.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Show turning heel for his match with Shaq?



My thoughts as well.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

How is bryan going to win the elimanation chamber if pretty soon he will be announced as the master of d q wins.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Just finished reading the detailed spoilers. I dunno. Something is completely off this week. Maybe it's the lack of Drew almost getting fired, Aksana seducing Long, Clay squashing a jobber, Henry doing his thing, or Santino being Santino (like they all took a week off). Also, there are usually 6-7 matches instead of only 5. This episode just feels alot shorter and lacking than in recent weeks. I see nothing but pointless filler this time around.


They'll fill the rest with video packages and RAW rebounds of the video packages we saw on RAW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CaptainObvious said:


> Missed it earlier in the spoilers, but with Sheamus pinning Barrett, we could be headed for a Sheamus/Barrett feud. And that will be an excellent feud.


Yeah.....OR, they had him get beat just to give Sheamus a filler win over somebody they couldn't care less about. 

Guess which one it is. Think hard. I'll give you a hint - it's not the one you just suggested.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

the big show is all over this show ...ugh ! smackdown will be awful once again


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds shit tbh. No Gabriel, they just ignored the feud with Cody? No Primo/Epico, No Brodus,the usual suspects winning, Khali/Mahal. Good god.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Guess Christian will claim Khali's EC spot next week then.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kidd is looking to be repackaged. "Tyson Kidd farts"...FUCKING PERFECT.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Guess Christian will claim Khali's EC spot next week then.


why would you think that ?


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Hmm, Show's turning heel soon?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

misteralex said:


> Hmm, Show's turning heel soon?


Don't think so.

Orton was acting like a dick towards Great Khali as well, maybe we're seeing slow burning heel turn for Orton instead


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> They should have just re-debuted Brodus after Wrestlemania since they pretty much relegated him to dark matches again.


 Cause this gimmick has no future in the main show...




mr cricket said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Orton was acting like a dick towards Great Khali as well, maybe we're seeing slow burning heel turn for Orton instead


Sure hope so!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Christiangotcrewed said:


> How is bryan going to win the elimanation chamber if pretty soon he will be announced as the master of d q wins.


he has to win the world title by DQ first


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Final 2, Big Show and DB, Shaq will pop up from the bottom of the chamber and knock Big Show out.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

SandyRavage said:


> Backstage segment with Natalya and Tyson Kidd. Kidd farts and Hornswoggle comes in and thinks it was Natalya.


:mark:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

RatedR IWC Star said:


> why would you think that ?


Bc I like to think positive.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

actually sounds like a fun episode.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The farting thing is so stupid. Wow, they must have seriously pissed someone off.

Or maybe the minute by minute ratings WWE get shows that everytime someone farts, ratings go up!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Orton was acting like a dick towards Great Khali as well, maybe we're seeing slow burning heel turn for Orton instead


Its not a sign of a turn its done EVERY YEAR when the EC pops up, "oh they cant get along blah blah"


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

JasonLives said:


> The farting thing is so stupid. Wow, they must have seriously pissed someone off.
> 
> Or maybe the minute by minute ratings WWE get shows that everytime someone farts, ratings go up!


Only thing I'm looking forward to in watching


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Teddy Long is actually far more aggressive and unpleasant a boss than any of the heel GMs have been. He's outright, unapologetically, shamelessly biased and touts it at every opportunity. This year alone, Big Show has had eight hundred and thirty two thousand, seven hundred and thirteen title shots and Daniel Bryan has been forced to defend his title, against whoever the hell Long wants, pretty much every week since he won it. 

I mean the guy's a fucking awful human being. He's fucking awful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

faceface said:


> Teddy Long is actually far more aggressive and unpleasant a boss than any of the heel GMs have been. He's outright, unapologetically, shamelessly biased and touts it at every opportunity. This year alone, Big Show has had eight hundred and thirty two thousand, seven hundred and thirteen title shots and Daniel Bryan has been forced to defend his title, against whoever the hell Long wants, pretty much every week since he won it.
> 
> I mean the guy's a fucking awful human being. He's fucking awful.


And let's not forget his most classic play - I'm forcing you to defend your World Heavyweight Championship, 2 days after you busted your ass for 17 years to finally win it for the first time, in the memory of your retired best friend who carried my brand for 5 straight years, after one of the most grueling matches in existance. And who's your opponent? We don't have one, so let's poll the audience.

And Christian was a face at the time, too, which made it even harsher and it made even less sense than usual.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And let's not forget his most classic play - I'm forcing you to defend your World Heavyweight Championship, 2 days after you busted your ass for 17 years to finally win it for the first time, in the memory of your retired best friend who carried my brand for 5 straight years, after one of the most grueling matches in existance. And who's your opponent? We don't have one, so let's poll the audience.
> 
> And Christian was a face at the time, too, which made it even harsher and it made even less sense than usual.


Oh please don't remind me of that,that was the worse thing that happened on Smackdown,seriously.
I never rage quit,but it was the first time where i ever said : FUCKING BULLSHIT D:.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And let's not forget his most classic play - I'm forcing you to defend your World Heavyweight Championship, 2 days after you busted your ass for 17 years to finally win it for the first time, in the memory of your retired best friend who carried my brand for 5 straight years, after one of the most grueling matches in existance. And who's your opponent? We don't have one, so let's poll the audience.
> 
> And Christian was a face at the time, too, which made it even harsher and it made even less sense than usual.


and i thought i was over it 

Fuck teddy


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And let's not forget his most classic play - I'm forcing you to defend your World Heavyweight Championship, 2 days after you busted your ass for 17 years to finally win it for the first time, in the memory of your retired best friend who carried my brand for 5 straight years, after one of the most grueling matches in existance. And who's your opponent? We don't have one, so let's poll the audience.
> 
> And Christian was a face at the time, too, which made it even harsher and it made even less sense than usual.


Urgh dont remind me of that!! you know what i am usually an Orton fan but i actually couldnt stand him that night! i was so so happy when Christian finally won it, it was so perfect, so fitting etc etc and it was just a total p*** take that he only held it for 2 days! Im getting angry again just thinking about it!!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh no they dragged Kidd into the fart gimmick. Anyway interested by Bryan/Orton match, and who didn't see a tag match coming after the opening.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> Urgh dont remind me of that!! you know what i am usually an Orton fan but i actually couldnt stand him that night! i was so so happy when Christian finally won it, it was so perfect, so fitting etc etc and it was just a total p*** take that he only held it for 2 days! Im getting angry again just thinking about it!!


Randy doesnt book WWE angles, blame Vince


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Randy doesnt book WWE angles, blame Vince


i know he doesnt!im not stupid!! all im saying is that on that night i was pissed off that Orton won the championship off Christian, he didnt need it and i was gutted for Christian; youre preaching to the converted here anyway as im a big Orton fan and spend half my time defending him against the haters!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Between countless video packages and fart jokes, this whole week of WWE programming looks like throw-away material at best. I really hope they just basically took the week off so the rest of the RtWM looks like diamonds by comparison.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Unfortunately,The Hart Dynasty turned into The Fart Dynasty,shame on you WWE,shame on you -_-'.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And let's not forget his most classic play - I'm forcing you to defend your World Heavyweight Championship, 2 days after you busted your ass for 17 years to finally win it for the first time, in the memory of your retired best friend who carried my brand for 5 straight years, after one of the most grueling matches in existance. And who's your opponent? We don't have one, so let's poll the audience.
> 
> And Christian was a face at the time, too, which made it even harsher and it made even less sense than usual.


Ugh, yeah, I can only assume I repressed that one.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The need for JOBBERS MATCHES

Khali is getting a push so now he when over Rhode and Jin Mahal
Sheamus is getting a push so now he when over Otunga and Barrett



> Think about it. In order for someone to win, someone has to lose. So if WWE decides to put Sheamus over, then Wade Barrett, Drew McIntyre, Jin Mahal and Hunico have to lose to him each week in order to facilitate his push. Then, a few months later, they have nothing to do with Sheamus, so they push Wade Barrett. Now it's Sheamus, that joins the list of those that get swept away.
> 
> Nobody gets over, they will all be better off beating JOBBERS!!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

faceface said:


> Teddy Long is actually far more aggressive and unpleasant a boss than any of the heel GMs have been. He's outright, unapologetically, shamelessly biased and touts it at every opportunity. This year alone, Big Show has had eight hundred and thirty two thousand, seven hundred and thirteen title shots and Daniel Bryan has been forced to defend his title, against whoever the hell Long wants, pretty much every week since he won it.
> 
> I mean the guy's a fucking awful human being. He's fucking awful.


So much truth. I'm amazed the guy's still being portrayed as a face. If WWE programming made any logical sense this guy would be the most hated heel GM in history, bar none.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Way to put Bryan over WWE, let Orton pin him? Just fuck off with Orton already.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton isn't the head of creative


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton isn't the head of creative


He does give head to creative though.

But no seriously, who never saw this coming. Orton actually putting over people who aren't already in a close circle of personal favourites? never going to happen.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton isn't the head of creative


Please tell me where I blamed Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> Way to put Bryan over WWE, let Orton pin him? Just fuck off with Orton already.


It's probably the WWE's way of foreshadowing Randy winning at EC. They did the same thing with Sheamus before RR.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Orton won by DQ... Read before you post brah.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

^^^It said he pinned Bryan and then the decision was reversed. So technically, Orton still pinned Bryan.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Orton won by DQ... Read before you post brah.





> Orton nails Bryan with the RKO and covers him for the pin but in the end, it turns out Bryan was DQ'd for Show's interference.


You were saying?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He didn't lose via *pinfall*. So what if he was RKO'd


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He didn't lose via *pinfall*. So what if he was RKO'd


From what the original post says, he RKOs him, pins him, then afterwards the decision is reversed because of the interference. If I'm wrong then so be it, but until then, fuck Orton.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He didn't lose via *pinfall*. So what if he was RKO'd


He still got RKO´d and the ref counted to 3 till the decision was reversed


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> He still got RKO´d and the ref counted to 3 till the decision was reversed


who said the ref counted to 3 though? it said he rko'd him and then covered for the pin but the ref called for the dq


----------



## GavWav (Jan 5, 2012)

EFC Bronco said:


> From what the original post says, he RKOs him, pins him, then afterwards the decision is reversed because of the interference. If I'm wrong then so be it, but until then, fuck Orton.


Yeah, you're wrong. Bryan went and pushed Show at the announce table, Show grabbed Bryan an threw him in the ring, he ate an RKO and te ref called for the DQ. Bryan was announced the winner. Show and Orton brawled as Bryan scrambled up the ramp with the title.

I'm sick of people coming on here and reading the spoilers and jumping to random conclusions. How about you actually watch the show before you criticize.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

watching now


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Orton went hammer on da baby lotion, doe. I can see my reflection on dudes thighs...PAUSE


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> Orton went hammer on da baby lotion, doe. I can see my reflection on dudes thighs...PAUSE


How was Bryan's promo?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dabossb said:


> How was Bryan's promo?


they didn't show it on the international version


----------



## GavWav (Jan 5, 2012)

ecabney said:


> they didn't show it on the international version


Yes they did. He's asking about the Bryan promo after the AJ and Cole interview. It was OK, nothing special. Bryan still seems fake to me on the mic.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

GavWav said:


> Yes they did. He's asking about the Bryan promo after the AJ and Cole interview. It was OK, nothing special. Bryan still seems fake to me on the mic.


I've only seen the 42 minute version, the full version isn't for us Americans yet.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

GavWav said:


> Yes they did. He's asking about the Bryan promo after the AJ and Cole interview. It was OK, nothing special. Bryan still seems fake to me on the mic.


How long was the version you watched?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

So after watching the mainevent,which was really good,the two most intense performers in the WWE,that was awesome,if only it was for a bit longer.
It seems with the way the mainevent ended that thay're walking with the manipulative Daniel Bryan gimmick.
But it's funny how Big Show put over Bryan on commentary despite the feud and it only took him a few minutes while for a few monthes Booker and Matthews (but he's doing much better than Booker) to try to put him over,this really is sad,they really should bring Striker back.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

For anyone curious, here's the Bryan promo and match with orton!

Promo









Great job IMO

Match





Excellent match, love Bryan's heel work!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i don't get it..if they want to push Bryan as heel why they didn't have Micheal Cole change of mind rooting for Bryan which may give Bryan some heat.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

apokalypse said:


> i don't get it..if they want to push Bryan as heel why they didn't have Micheal Cole change of mind rooting for Bryan which may give Bryan some heat.


They did in the match just not in the promo for some reason. 

Cole was praising Bryan in the match and didn't bad mouth him once, it was really weird to see, especially after his rant after the promo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Orton went hammer on da baby lotion, doe. I can see my reflection on dudes thighs...PAUSE


:lmao

Maybe Randy wants to change his gimmick to a mermaid


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ok watched smackdown

well not much to say
good to see the main event ended like that and not with bryan getting pinned

this smirk again...just hilarious

well then there was the promo somewhere inbetween but other than that the show lacks Christian


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

That was a really good episode. I enjoyed it a lot. Much better than the travesty that was Raw on Monday.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan is getting better and better every week. Really love his heel work.

Only things he needs to change right now is his theme and the vegan rolemodel gimmick, which is a ripoff of straight edge gimmick.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao at Show marking for Orton waayyyyyy too hard on commentary. 

Great match and ending. I wonder if this Show/Orton stuff will go anywhere or it's solely to build tension for Elimination Chamber. 

Cool Promo from Bryan (loved the Prius mention to get heat) and Johnny Ace's phone call from Abu Dhabi was hilarious as well. Why is Smackdown infinitely better than Raw?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

AJ is sweeter than carnation milk


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why did Show come out first, then Barrett and Rhodes, then Sheamus last? in the tag match, was weird.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

New opening titles as well, still Enemy by Green Day, but a lot of changes in the titles. Most notable is that 'Taker has been removed from the end and replaced with an RKO from Orton.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> New opening titles as well, still Enemy by Green Day, but a lot of changes in the titles. Most notable is that 'Taker has been removed from the end and replaced with an RKO from Orton.


seems like taker is now part of raw since he isnt featured at all in the opening


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

"AJ is in no condition to watch me compete." So great.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> From what the original post says, he RKOs him, pins him, then afterwards the decision is reversed because of the interference. If I'm wrong then so be it, but until then, fuck Orton.


Im sorry i didnt realise Orton owned the fucking WWE and got to make these kinds of decisions....

I swear some people take their hate of Orton to stupid fucking levels


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Im sorry i didnt realise Orton owned the fucking WWE and got to make these kinds of decisions....
> 
> I swear some people take their hate of Orton to stupid fucking levels


He wasn't hating on Orton, he was hating on the booking.

Orton marks are so sensitive.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bryan's promo was golden, the Prius line was just the icing on the cake tbh. Such a delightfully smug bastard and so long as he keeps the AJ relationship the main focus of his character then he'll be fine, the Vegan stuff is decent filler material for when he's not bringing up AJ or the likes of Show/Orton and Long being against him, plus any stuff that continues to demonstrate his ego and douche of a character is fine with me.

Match with Orton was fine in showing off their chemistry but not working a layered bout which they could do on PPV, Orton was good with his selling of Bryan's brief arm work, didn't mind that he progressively dropped the selling as the match went on since it never went beyond a brief control segment and a target for Bryan to keep control with various kicks/arm wringers when he was in trouble. Only slight knock would be Bryan getting the Labell lock on the right arm when he targeted the left arm for his brief control work, I get the pinning attempt Orton tried meant they couldn't transition into a Labell Lock on the correct arm but it would have been a nice payoff. Overall chemistry between them was encouraging and Bryan looked damn good in how they booked him in the match capitalising on Orton's mistakes and taking advantage of any opportunity: his running knee off of the apron also looked like one of the best he's hit in WWE.

Finish was fine in Bryan showing off his intelligence again and only eating the RKO off of a Show distraction, they booked it perfectly in Orton looking close to victory only to be screwed by Bryan and indavertantly by Show, thus getting more heat. Its nice as well that for once the Elimination Chamber actually feels like a necessary stipulation to curb Bryan's weaseling and canniving character from escaping again, rather than just being the default February PPV. Show was also good on commentary highlighting Bryan's intelligence and I'm slowly convinced Bryan will somehow escape the Chamber with the gold to complete this developing angle of him seemingly being impossible to defeat.

Cole's mini line with Booker about him being undefeated at Wrestlemania got a smirk from me, shame before that he basically rendered the pre match promo with Bryan and AJ meaningless by supporting Bryan, whereas before he couldn't say enough crap about him. Its times like this where Cole would be better served as a manager, for every good bit of heel work he does he'll crap over something else and demonstrate why he's too backwards and hypocritical to be the play by play guy, either put him in the Lawler role from the Attitude Era of being a supporting douche who gets his point across but plays second fiddle to Matthew's JR or make him a manager because he's horrific for the entire product long term, he's done well in the Bryan angle but he craps on the lowercard stuff on SD to insane degrees it isn't even funny: I get the Dibiase/Hunico stuff isn't exactly a booker's paradise but its still damaging for the product long term when Cole's basically listing why no-one should give a shit about either guy...and in some cases burying Dibiase's character to new viewers. At least Ventura, Heenan and Lawler would basically tell you why you should like someone (e.g Hogan's moral values) even if they themselves thought it was BS.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

what the funk means SMIRK??


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He wasn't hating on Orton, he was hating on the booking.
> 
> Orton marks are so sensitive.


Then why did they say "fuck Orton" then, i swear the people on this board pull out any excuse to bash Orton...:no:

Hey why dont we say that Orton is the reason why there's trouble between Argentina and the UK since Orton is obviously an evil mastermind out to dominate the entrire world.

Yes some of us supposed "marks" are sensitive when everyone blames Orton for EVERY goddamn booking problem, i mean fuck sake some of you act like Orton runs the company


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Then why did they say "fuck Orton" then, i swear the people on this board pull out any excuse to bash Orton...:no:
> 
> *Hey why dont we say that Orton is the reason why there's trouble between Argentina and the UK since Orton is obviously an evil mastermind out to dominate the entrire world.*
> 
> Yes some of us supposed "marks" are sensitive when everyone blames Orton for EVERY goddamn booking problem, i mean fuck sake some of you act like Orton runs the company


well if thats true he definitely deserves to be hated


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why did Show come out first, then Barrett and Rhodes, then Sheamus last? in the tag match, was weird.


Sheamus is the biggest name and by coming out last, they want him to have the biggest reaction.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

AJ vs Cole at WM, book it.

Bet she could make him look like a million.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus is the biggest name and by coming out last, they want him to have the biggest reaction.


I know but I don't think I can ever recall in a tag team match face #1 coming to the ring first then heel #1 and heel #2 come out and face #2 coming out after them, seemed kinda dumb. Why not just have Barrett and Rhodes come out first?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I stand corrected on the whole Randy Orton pinning Daniel Bryan thing. In my defence the spoilers were about as clear as dog shit but still.


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Sheamus is the biggest name and by coming out last, they want him to have the biggest reaction.


Yeah i thought this was shit. In fact Smackdown in general was shit

1 week before the ppv and we only have 3 matches on the card???????

and the thing is this build toward elimation chamber has been better than most ppv builds in recent months

What other matches we gonna get...... maybe beth vs tamina (which nobody cares about)

and what else????????


----------



## PushPrimo (Jan 31, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why did Show come out first, then Barrett and Rhodes, then Sheamus last? in the tag match, was weird.


sorry wrong quote lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> well if thats true he definitely deserves to be hated


He wants the Falkland Islands as his evil version of Tracy Island


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> He wants the Falkland Islands as his evil version of Tracy Island


How dare he!!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Someone seriously needs to tell The Big Show to stop wearing that god-awful beanie. He looks like an idiot.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I seriously love AJ.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> How dare he!!!!


It will end when Orton RKO's David Cameron to win ownership


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to see Cole destroy AJ.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan, AJ, and Cole are all in this together!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB is hilarious right now. His heel turn is one of the best things going on Smackdown at the moment.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> DB is hilarious right now. His heel turn is one of the best things going on Smackdown at the moment.


Yeah, I think the Cole thing is going to cement the heel turn.


----------



## Christohomer (May 12, 2010)

> Yeah, I think the Cole thing is going to cement the heel turn.


How So, Sir?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Yeah, I think the Cole thing is going to cement the heel turn.


I hope so. I was getting bored with DB until recently.


----------



## greendude11 (Aug 18, 2004)

I love Cole's random on-again/off-again hate on Bryan, makes Cole look more of a tool than he already is.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Someone needs to make a gif of Orton launching himself at Big Show :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ once again proves why she is the best Diva on the WWE roster. Can't wait till they put the title on her. Orton vs DB great especially the brawl at the end, Orton brawls are the best. And did anybody catch Booker at the beginning? Said something like "Let me tell you something, Sheamus got his ticket. The question is will he cash it in at Mania? Let me tell you something, I'm calling it now...HE GOIN DO IT!!!". Don't know if I got that quote exact, but I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dAniel Btyan is rwLLY DULL, Wade Barrett should win yhr Rloimination Chamber.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

wwe making orton more heelish so sheamus could be the top face of sd.. the things wwe will do to help out hhh buddies


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

sorry 4 m spelling. what i said was Wade Barrett should win the elimination chamber, he is far btr then dNIEL baryan.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

The Orton/Show brawl was hilarious. I wonder why Orton's been acting like a prick to the big guys (Khali and Show) recently. Is it just to play up the Chamber, or is he perhaps (hopefully) heading for a heel turn?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

corfend said:


> The Orton/Show brawl was hilarious. I wonder why Orton's been acting like a prick to the big guys (Khali and Show) recently. Is it just to play up the Chamber, or is he perhaps (hopefully) heading for a heel turn?


he isn;t turning heel, just a way to bui;d suspense to elimination chmaber.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> dAniel Btyan is rwLLY DULL, Wade Barrett should win yhr Rloimination Chamber.


But then he would only be champ for a month. I would rather him take it off Sheamus down the line, and then have a nice reign.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought this episode was as interesting as watching paint dry and accomplished next to nothing? First Raw, now this. Not a good week for WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> dAniel Btyan is rwLLY DULL, Wade Barrett should win yhr Rloimination Chamber.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> sorry 4 m spelling. what i said was Wade Barrett should win the elimination chamber, he is far btr then dNIEL baryan.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> he isn;t turning heel, just a way to bui;d suspense to elimination chmaber.


Are you drunk or is this a joke I'm not in on?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Are you drunk or is this a joke I'm not in on?


That, or he is on the phone.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

daniel bryan is incredible. best guy on either show by a mile right now. praying he wins the chamber even tho i think orton will.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I loved Smackdown this week, especially the end. Top match between Orton/Dragon and then a top ending. The look on Dragon's face when he headed up the ramp, with Orton/Show brawling on the screen behind him, was amazing.

This is how you develop a character and get people more into it, week after week.

The whole thing has been perfect and the best thing Show has been involved in for years.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Whoever writes SD needs a good pat on the back for a job well done. The character development, especially the character development of Mark Henry and Daniel Bryan is quite frankly great.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

corfend said:


> The Orton/Show brawl was hilarious. I wonder why Orton's been acting like a prick to the big guys (Khali and Show) recently. Is it just to play up the Chamber, or is he perhaps (hopefully) heading for a heel turn?


Maybe Randy as a kid grew a beanstalk and maybe the giant ended up eating his pet or something

:lmao

Orton the giant slayer would be a neat gimmick


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe Randy as a kid grew a beanstalk and maybe *the giant ended up eating his pet or something
> *
> :lmao
> 
> *Orton the giant slayer* would be a neat gimmick


imagine him just beating up the giants for that very reason 

stupid but still funny gimmick


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Orton launching himself at Big show was the funniest thing ive ever seen!! Good stuff  Is it my imagination or is Orton going to the top rope more than he has done recently?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> imagine him just beating up the giants for that very reason
> 
> stupid but still funny gimmick


Josh Matthew: So Randy why do you hate giants?

Orton: Grew a beanstalk the bastard giant ate my pet

:lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Whoever writes SD needs a good pat on the back for a job well done. The character development, especially the character development of Mark Henry and Daniel Bryan is quite frankly great.


This. It's some of the best character development in years and it doesn't get the credit it deserves.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

You know what, I kind of love that Vince doesn't love Smackdown as much as he does Raw. At least that way we're guaranteed quality matches, a stable midcard, Divas who actually _do_ something, actual character development and an all-round good show. Star power- or lack thereof- aside, Smackdown is a fantastic show. Loving it lately.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

The reports said that Show knocked Orton out and he was taken to the back by refs. I wish they'd included that. Would've been funny to see.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE.com uploaded some off air footage of the Orton/Show brawl that might show it


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

jblvdx said:


> Whoever writes SD needs a good pat on the back for a job well done. The character development, especially the character development of Mark Henry and Daniel Bryan is quite frankly great.


The main event scene is booked well, the rest terribly. The last few months they've gone on auto-pilot in regards to the midcard scene, putting on the same matches every damn week despite the fans clearly not giving a shit (i.e DiBiase/Mahal, DiBiase/Hunico, Gabriel/Slater). If they actually put their creative juices to use for midcarders as well they'd truly be good writers. DiBiase has been a face for months just wrestling the same guys over and over again but has his character developed at _all_? Nope.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> The main event scene is booked well, the rest terribly. The last few months they've gone on auto-pilot in regards to the midcard scene, putting on the same matches every damn week despite the fans clearly not giving a shit (i.e DiBiase/Mahal, DiBiase/Hunico, Gabriel/Slater). If they actually put their creative juices to use for midcarders as well they'd truly be good writers. DiBiase has been a face for months just wrestling the same guys over and over again but has his character developed at _all_? Nope.


I think in that case,they should've let him continue facing the same guys,but doing more promos to improve himself since the SD! roster is thin.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Johnny on Smackdown!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Was i the only to notice during the Heath/Gabriel match on Superstars the ref kept loudly calling Heath by his real last name of Miller?

:lmao

What a fucking numpty


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> The main event scene is booked well, the rest terribly. The last few months they've gone on auto-pilot in regards to the midcard scene, putting on the same matches every damn week despite the fans clearly not giving a shit (i.e DiBiase/Mahal, DiBiase/Hunico, Gabriel/Slater). If they actually put their creative juices to use for midcarders as well they'd truly be good writers. DiBiase has been a face for months just wrestling the same guys over and over again but has his character developed at _all_? Nope.


That isn't the midcard scene, that's the 'jobber scene'.



Simply Flawless said:


> Was i the only to notice during the Heath/Gabriel match on Superstars the ref kept loudly calling Heath by his real last name of Miller?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> What a fucking numpty


You were probably the only person to watch Superstars to be honest.

It happens often, I heard one call Ziggler "Nick" a few weeks back.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Wade Barrett has fallen off so hard since Nexus. Generic big man status


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That isn't the midcard scene, that's the 'jobber scene'.
> 
> 
> You were probably the only person to watch Superstars to be honest.
> ...


The refs really need to get told "DONT CALL THEM THEIR REAL NAMES SO DAMN LOUD ON TV"....silly refs they need to watch hours of annoying Cena promos to scare them straight


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> The main event scene is booked well, the rest terribly. The last few months they've gone on auto-pilot in regards to the midcard scene, putting on the same matches every damn week despite the fans clearly not giving a shit (i.e DiBiase/Mahal, DiBiase/Hunico, Gabriel/Slater). If they actually put their creative juices to use for midcarders as well they'd truly be good writers. DiBiase has been a face for months just wrestling the same guys over and over again but has his character developed at _all_? Nope.


Big Show and a returning face Christian needs to be firmly planted in the midcard for anyone to actually care about it. Christian's Peep Show did a lot to make the midcard seem important, and getting rid of it wasn't a good decision. Right now on the face side, there's DiBiase, Zeke (who is rarely seen on Smackdown), Gabriel, and The Great Khali. You can add Santino here also, but he's more talent enhancement with his Smackdown role. Those aren't names that the audience will be invested in. In the case of Gabriel, WWE hasn't even attempted to build any him at all. In the other three, the audience has previously rejected them.


----------

